# Trade Rumors?



## Spitfire (Jan 28, 2007)

I was listening to ESPN radio a few weeks back and the discussion was on a possible trade should the Suns fail to make it to the NBA final. The scenario went that possibly Shawn Marion and Boris Diaw could be traded in this event. Now, I don't recall if this was just the announcers speculation or if indeed there are rumors of such. Does anyone here know more on this? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

As much as I hate to say it, if we don't make the finals this team will be looking different next season. Of course you can't always believe ESPN/SI/CBS or any other of those sports sites but I read on one of them D'Antoni reportedly said to the guys we have to get it done this year, or we won't get it done. At least not with our current team. Nash has been getting better by season by he's 33 now. Soon he's going to stop getting better, and start declining and that will probably be pretty soon. Nash has reportedly also said that he realizes his time is quickly running out. Take that for what it's worth. But back to the point. If we don't win the championship, or at least get there I don't expect to see Marion here next year. Probably Diaw and a couple others will be gone too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Honestly, no one knows what's going to happen really. It may all depend on how far this teams goes in the playoffs. Say a elimination here or WCF again, I would expect a couple of major changes. Sarver has backed off on the not paying luxary tax thing a little bit, but he also said he may not want to pay it for a team that doesn't win the title. But that doesn't rule out a retooling. Suns had interest in Ray Allen last summer.


edit: lol wow, we posted that at the same time; 11:10. Weird.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Honestly, no one knows what's going to happen really. It may all depend on how far this teams goes in the playoffs. Say a elimination here or WCF again, I would expect a couple of major changes. Sarver has backed off on the not paying luxary tax thing a little bit, but he also said he may not want to pay it for a team that doesn't win the title. But that doesn't rule out a retooling. Suns had interest in Ray Allen last summer.
> 
> 
> edit: lol wow, we posted that at the same time; 11:10. Weird.



lol, I noticed that too. 

I do agree that nobody knows for sure what will happen to this team if we don't win a title. But I think we can make a safe assumption that big changes will happen. Especially if we lose this round to SAS. Our first year of Nash/Run-and-Gun we were not a playoff experienced team. Year 2 we didn't have Stoudemire and still made the WCF's. Now this year we have the best team we may have ever had in PHX. Stoudemire back, KT to guard Duncan, and everyone is healthy and ready to roll with 3 years of this style and playoff experience. I don't think we have an excuse this year, and Sarver probably see's it that way too.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 28, 2007)

I agree, if the Suns don't get it done this year then they won't do so at all with the current team and changes will have to be made if they are to ever win a title. What I will be curious about in that event is who could they get that will make a difference?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Billups, Rashard Lewis, Gerald Wallace, and Vince Carter I know are free agents. JO or Gasol could probably be gotten as well. There are options plus hopefully a #4 draft pick.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Let's see what happens this year first. If we win, we may be able to add a Top 5 pick, 2 more rookies, and a guy like Grant Hill.

Diaw and Banks are expendable. I think both still have good potential but I do not like the fact that Diaw does not like Physical play as claimed in "7 seconds or less." Had I known he did not like to play physical, I never would have supported a contract extension. Wimps do not win championships.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Of course. All these trade assumptions and rumors are if we don't get to the finals/win a championship. If we win it all I'm pretty sure this team will stay intact. Maybe Diaw will get traded or something, but that's about it.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Depending on the results of the playoffs...

I would want a Marion and Diaw for Allen/Lewis and Ridnour trade. I would love to see Ridnour in the Suns run-and-gun offense, and he's one of my favorite players and would learn well under Nash.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I'd lvoe to see the SUns trade Shawn Marion for Jermaine O'Neal. JO already discussed that he wanted to leave Indy.

I'd hate to see Marion go, but if we gotta get rid of him, getting JO would be the best possible trade.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Jammin said:


> I'd lvoe to see the SUns trade Shawn Marion for Jermaine O'Neal. JO already discussed that he wanted to leave Indy.
> 
> I'd hate to see Marion go, but if we gotta get rid of him, getting JO would be the best possible trade.



Bah, JO is too soft. He's not agessive and has been overrated his whole stay in Indy. I'd rather keep Marion.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

How about...

Marion + ATL (or Cavs) Pick

FOR

Garnett

We get a former MVP, and one of the best big men in the league. I wouldn't turn that one down. The salaries would work too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Doesn't look like Garnett will be dealt. Unless he says something. And I thought I heard he might be talking extension. People should stop shedding tears for the guy. He's made at least 300M or maybe more, and refuses to say anything. He's saying why should he move, they should be able to move players around him for them to be successful. I guess, he doesn't know how the NBA front office works, or overrates the value of his teammates. They can't get anything for them.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> Bah, JO is too soft. He's not agessive and has been overrated his whole stay in Indy. I'd rather keep Marion.


He's one of four players that can shut Amare down.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> He's one of four players that can shut Amare down.


I don't think that's a very relevant argument. We don't need anyone on our team who shuts Amare down unless we're just going to use him in practice to help Amare get better. And if he stays in Indiana, I don't care how good JO is at defending Amare. We'll never meet him at the NBA Finals.

I'm not saying we should or shouldn't get JO. I'm just saying that how he defends Amare doesn't matter and shouldn't be any criteria for bringing him to Phoenix. Tell me he can shut down Duncan and then we'll talk.

In my opinion, we need a better supporting cast. Right now, we only have 6 good players. The 7th (Diaw) has potential. The 8th (Junior) doesn't. Hopefully, the upcoming draft will fix the 8th spot. If we can get a good deal for Diaw in the off-season, I wouldn't mind trading him. Otherwise, I'd give him one more chance and trade him mid-season, if necessary.

What I'm really interested in though is maybe a new coach. Not that I hate D'Antoni. I really enjoy his style. But the problem is that he's not very flexible. So I wonder how the team would play under a different coach.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> I don't think that's a very relevant argument. We don't need anyone on our team who shuts Amare down unless we're just going to use him in practice to help Amare get better. And if he stays in Indiana, I don't care how good JO is at defending Amare. We'll never meet him at the NBA Finals.
> 
> I'm not saying we should or shouldn't get JO. I'm just saying that how he defends Amare doesn't matter and shouldn't be any criteria for bringing him to Phoenix. Tell me he can shut down Duncan and then we'll talk.
> 
> ...


It's a reaction to the statement that JO is soft. He's not. He's one of the best PF/C in the league. One of the top defenders in the league and a great low post threat with a reliable 15 foot jumper. JO and Amare would be the most destructive tandem in the league PERIOD. That would also give the Suns some flexibility in the draft since they won't be driven to draft size but get a wing/PG. JO is easily the best PF in the East and when he plays C, is probably the best in the league.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> It's a reaction to the statement that JO is soft.


Fair enough. I'm not much of a JO fan myself but then I haven't really watched him play. So I can't comment either way.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, you're overrating JO. He's not the same player he was when Indiana won 60 games yrs ago. That tandem wouldn't be _that_ great either.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Doesn't look like Garnett will be dealt. Unless he says something. And I thought I heard he might be talking extension. People should stop shedding tears for the guy. He's made at least 300M or maybe more, and refuses to say anything. He's saying why should he move, they should be able to move players around him for them to be successful. I guess, he doesn't know how the NBA front office works, or overrates the value of his teammates. They can't get anything for them.


To break this down, Marion + picks is actually a viable trade to get him as the salaries match up at 74.72% of Garnett's salary next year as Marion will be making $16,440,000 and Garnett will be making $22,000,000. You have to get within 25%+$100,000 of the total salaries for the trade to be legal, and the $100,000 puts it up to 75.18% of Garnett's salary. Of course, that assumes that management is willing to take on another $5,560,000 in salary. (Which they aren't, that pushes us way into luxury tax with the extensions we've got coming into effect next year.) If anything like this were to happen, which is very doubtful even though I'd absolutely love to have K.G. here, we would probably have to give up Boris Diaw and James Jones in the deal, (Or Kurt Thomas/James Jones if he takes his player option, I seriously doubt that the Suns would be willing to give up Barbosa/Jones which would probably be a deal breaker) and they would probably also try to push Mark Madsen and Eddie Griffin's contracts on us, and maybe even Trenton Hassell's (Eddie Griffin's expires next year at $2.9M, Madsen's goes through 09/10 and is at $2.42M next year, Hassell's is $4.35M through 09/10.) 

Overall, the chances on actually acquiring Garnett without having to take stupid contracts or people we don't want. Of course, this is Kevin McHale we'd be dealing with, so I'm not going to count him doing something stupid out of the question.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Man, you're overrating JO. He's not the same player he was when Indiana won 60 games yrs ago. That tandem wouldn't be _that_ great either.



Ditto. JO is soft. All he does is settle for fall away jumpers, and sits on injury reserve. He's a pretty good shot blocker but overall he isn't that great of a defender. He's a damn PF/C and he shoots around 43-48% every season. That's pretty bad for a big man. He had 2 good years when he first got to Indy but once that chip got off his shoulder, once he got his money, and was thought of as a star all he did was be injured, and play soft when he was out there. I'll pass on J.O.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Jammin said:


> How about...
> 
> Marion + ATL (or Cavs) Pick
> 
> ...


I saw this on ESPN's Page 2 by Bill Simmons. If we lose the Finals he thinks we should do 4 things.

1) Trade Amare, Banks, and our 1st (Hawks) to KG and their 1st (prob like 7th or 8th pick).
2) Take Joakim Noah with the T-Wolves' pick (I hate him.)
3) Package our 2 late rounders to trade up and grab Acie Law (love the idea).
4) Sign Matt Barnes.

When you look at it all together, you got a starting 5 of Nash, Barbosa, Bell, Matrix, and KG. With Diaw, Noah, KT, Law, and Barnes off the bench. Incredible. But that starting lineup is small (I guess it could be adjusted with Kurt depending on who we play).

I don't want to trade Amare, but Nash doesn't have forever and if we don't win this year, then this move would make us win next year.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Wait we trade Amare and a higher Pick for KG and a lower pick? Simmons is a moron.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I saw that in General forum. That's way too unrealistic. KG is not going anywhere. And if he were, it would take that #4 pick to be included in it. Trading Amare makes no sense either. And I don't like Noah as well. Horford would be perfect next to Amare. Barnes signing would be a stretch. Though it would be awesome to sign him if he played the same way.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

If the focus is on winning a title within the next couple of years, how about sending Kurt Thomas and the Hawks' pick to Denver for Marcus Camby?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

jericho said:



> If the focus is on winning a title within the next couple of years, how about sending Kurt Thomas and the Hawks' pick to Denver for Marcus Camby?



How about Diaw instead?


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Carbo04 said:


> How about Diaw instead?


Hmm. As a Denver homer, I'm unsure of how well Diaw fits in with what the Nuggets are doing. He's a bit of a glue guy, but not a notable defender. He can run and move the ball, but if Denver's adding a wing player to their core rotation, it really needs to be a strong defender and/or good shooter. Also, is it just me or is Diaw at his best when he's on the floor with an exceptional playmaker (a.k.a. Nash)? I'm not sure if the Nuggets can really play to his strengths.

Whereas Thomas won't need to be on the books long, and while he is (and can stay healthy), he's good for 6-10 rpg and good interior defense. He's no Camby, but he's a stopgap measure while Denver figures out what kind of Kenyon Martin they have on their hands.

I'd be curious to hear other opinions on the friendly amendment, though--Camby for Diaw and Atlanta's pick.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Not sure if I'd want to give up #4 pick for Camby who is in his 30's. Also, doesn't he have a ton salary still left on his deal? Couldn't see them adding even more on.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

nffl said:


> I saw this on ESPN's Page 2 by Bill Simmons. If we lose the Finals he thinks we should do 4 things.
> 
> 1) Trade Amare, Banks, and our 1st (Hawks) to KG and their 1st (prob like 7th or 8th pick).
> 2) Take Joakim Noah with the T-Wolves' pick (I hate him.)
> ...


I know the KG one isn't too realistic, but I think we should take Brandan Wright or Al Horford with the Hawks pick and trade up and nab Acie Law. He'd learn from and back up Nash really well and I see a bright future in the NBA for him (multiple allstar appearances). And signing Matt Barnes would be alright with me.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> Not sure if I'd want to give up #4 pick for Camby who is in his 30's. Also, doesn't he have a ton salary still left on his deal? Couldn't see them adding even more on.


But *if* the Suns don't win the big prize this postseason, and management determines there's a need for a serious move to get over the hump, can you think of a better deal that positions Phoenix to win it all within the next couple of years. The fourth or fifth pick in the draft could very possibly be a high-potential project who's on the fringes of Phoenix's rotation, and doesn't become a real impact player until Nash has lost a big step.

Nash has had a ridiculous three seasons, but at his age I highly doubt he has more than another couple years at this level of play. Marion is in his prime. In two years, Phoenix brass has to start building around Amare. I can't see them giving up on the window of opportunity that Nash provides.

Camby will probably miss 10-15 games next year, but he badly wants to win a ring so I'm confident he'd play his guts out for any contending team next year. When he's on the court he's a lock for 10-12 ppg, 10-12 rpg, 3 bpg, very good defense, and his share of put-backs, finishes, and jump shots. He fits in very well with D'Antoni's style of play, and he won't get in Amare's way on offense. Plus, he'd be a big upgrade over the only rotation player Phoenix would have to give up to get him (e.g., Thomas or maybe Diaw).


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Diaw was great last year when Nash was and was not on the floor. Diaw this year has just had problems adjusting to Amare being back. But Diaw is a very good playmaker, a good scorer, and rebounder. He is like glue, he does alot of things. But Amare being back has just really bothered his game. But Denver really doesn't have a big time inside scorer that would hinder Diaw. So he'd probably be pretty good there.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Carbo04 said:


> Diaw was great last year when Nash was and was not on the floor. Diaw this year has just had problems adjusting to Amare being back. But Diaw is a very good playmaker, a good scorer, and rebounder. He is like glue, he does alot of things. But Amare being back has just really bothered his game. But Denver really doesn't have a big time inside scorer that would hinder Diaw. So he'd probably be pretty good there.


Well, they'd have Nene, but he wouldn't need as many touches as Amare. I'm still not sure how Diaw would fit with Denver. He'd need to be a sixth man, and back up 3 or 4 positions to get his PT. If he were a 3-pt. threat, I'd say it would be a no-brainer for Denver...


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

jericho said:


> Well, they'd have Nene, but he wouldn't need as many touches as Amare. I'm still not sure how Diaw would fit with Denver. He'd need to be a sixth man, and back up 3 or 4 positions to get his PT. If he were a 3-pt. threat, I'd say it would be a no-brainer for Denver...



Not really a 3 point threat but he could do the backup off 3 or 4 different positions. In PHX he's played all 5 at some time or another.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I'd like the deal if it were Kurt Thomas ($8,091,187, expiring), James Jones ($2,904,000, 1 year left on his contract after, player option) and the two picks in the 20's (or #4, Suns would probably want Denver's 07-08 first rounder in the exchange though.) for Marcus Camby ($8,000,000, under contract until 09/10) and Eduardo Najera ($4,952,382 player option next year that he'll probably take, expiring).

So it would look like this: Kurt Thomas (Interior defender, rebounder, excellent mid-range jumper, expiring deal.) and James Jones (Good team defender, 3 point threat) for Marcus Camby (Shotblocker, defensive presence, excellent rebounder, reliable mid-range jumper, injury prone) and Eduardo Najera (Reliable shot from outside, not a defensive liability, expiring contract) plus whatever picks are involved, though I don't think Phoenix wants to give up the pick if it's the #4-#6 pick.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

LMAO we're not trading Amare. If we do, I'll cut my penis off, and I wouldn't make that bet unless I was confident because I love my penis (but only MY penis).

I want the Suns to get Yi Jianlian. He is a sweet player, Yao says he's like Amare (nice jumpshot, very athletic, fast etc) and he's 7'0 tall. We need a tall player to even disrupt penetration.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jammin said:


> LMAO we're not trading Amare. If we do, I'll cut my penis off, and I wouldn't make that bet unless I was confident because I love my penis (but only MY penis).
> 
> I want the Suns to get Yi Jianlian. He is a sweet player, Yao says he's like Amare (nice jumpshot, very athletic, fast etc) and he's 7'0 tall. We need a tall player to even disrupt penetration.


:lol: That first part is completely sig worthy. I agree. No way we trade Amare.

Yeah, Yi Jianlian and Al Horford are top 2 on my draft board if we keep the pick this yr. Yi is really intriguing from what I have heard. Horford would provide some muscle upfront and next to Amare, it'd just be sick. Though I am still kinda hoping we get it next yr. Atlanta was supposed to improve this yr and didn't. Salivating at the thought of potentially getting either of Mayo, Rose and Beasley. Hell, if not, I'd take Budinger.


----------

